# Rusty roof lip - help please - lacquer whole panel?



## robertjp (Apr 13, 2011)

Gents, 
as per my other thread, looks like im stuck repairing my Honda civic myself, as Honda dont want to know.

Please could i ask for some advice on the bext way to tackle this? 









I was going to take the paint back to metal where its rusty, cure the rust, fill if necessary, primer, basecoat. Bear in mind this is DIY in the garage - if it looks sh!te i will get it sprayed professionally.

Assuming all goes well above, should i take the lacquer back to a feathered line - say 2-3 inches further back from the repair?

Or - should i go back to the rear roof line - i.e. do the whole panel.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

to do the repair properly the screen needs to come out, the repair done and the whoel roof cleared.

I would not want to do this at home in my garage, i also have a hate for customers that bring in cars with aerosol clear on them as it goes Bat ****e if you clear over it in 2k.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

jesus thats bad.

that a spaceship civic? you know thats actually worse than the 20 odd year old crx's i do lol!

what year is it? if your local honda dealer dont want to know i would override them and go right to honda uk themselves with a complaint. thats got more rust on the screen than the 20+ year old crx's i weld! (assuming they are saying no due to the chips being caused by stones and then the rot spreading?)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob is right the screen needs removing on that, as I bet the rust have travelled under where the screen is bonded in.

Have it done properly is the only answer for that, trying to do it yourself won't work. A bodyshop would have to undo all the work you have done then start again, so why have the job done twice when it could be done once properly. :thumb:


----------



## robertjp (Apr 13, 2011)

The screen doesn't have to come out guys, none of the civics that have had this repair done have had the screen out, the design is such that there is a 10to 15mm gap between the roof and screen,Filled by a seal that has been taken out...

I can't afford to pay professional job so have to tackle myself, no choice. 

If it looks shocking so be it!

I was really after some advice on lacquer...


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

http://www.civinfo.com/wiki/index.p..._also_implications_for_windscreen_replacement

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/bugs-faults-irritations/43946-roof-rusty-against-windscreen.html

common problem.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

robertjp said:


> The screen doesn't have to come out guys, none of the civics that have had this repair done have had the screen out, the design is such that there is a 10to 15mm gap between the roof and screen,Filled by a seal that has been taken out...
> 
> I can't afford to pay professional job so have to tackle myself, no choice.
> 
> ...


But the rust will be under the seal and ill give it 6 months before its back!


----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> But the rust will be under the seal and ill give it 6 months before its back!


^^^^^ This. If the screen doesn't come out to remove all the rust, it will simply creep back.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robertjp said:


> I can't afford to pay professional job so have to tackle myself, no choice.


If you've no choice but DIY you may as well live with it mate (sorry to say)



robertjp said:


> If it looks shocking so be it!.


Even the very best DIY job would look shocking and I'll guarantee it would result in the the rust returning to the same extent within 12 months



robertjp said:


> I was really after some advice on lacquer...


The whole roof needs to be sprayed ... not a DIY job.

Take Aarans advice :thumb:


----------



## robertjp (Apr 13, 2011)

OK....stewed on this all night, and i can see i have no choice. 

Better go and see my mate with the bodyshop!! 

Thanks for the advice guys.....though i am Gutted.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertjp said:


> OK....stewed on this all night, and i can see i have no choice.
> 
> Better go and see my mate with the bodyshop!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.....though i am Gutted.


I've put an answer in detailing chat for you on the topic in there. :thumb:


----------

